# ouch



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Keep trying it, looked somewhat close.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

so close but yet so far...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

The noise you made at ~:17 was glorious! 

Keep trying!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Really hard to tell what happened with a POV vid (other than that you cratered of course  ). So what did it feel like happened? Did you rotate forward? Do partial rotation?


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Really hard to tell what happened with a POV vid (other than that you cratered of course  ). So what did it feel like happened? Did you rotate forward? Do partial rotation?


i dont even know.. i just released my grab and all went to hell


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

That was a sweet corked 270!!


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I know right! Lol


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Looked like you were trying a 3???

My face just healed from my road rash slam, hand still messed up but getting better.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe try whiping your arms more. You really shouldn't have to on a jump that size though. That or the trick I use is to really look for the landing. As soon as I leave the lip I am looking for the landing and can usually see it right after I leave the lip. Don't carve that hard into it, jus move your head like that.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Also, are you doing a tailgrab?


----------

